# Request for a "Mature Debate/Discussion Group"



## Tyeforce (May 16, 2010)

I think it would be a good idea to add a "Mature Debate/Discussion Group" (though I'm sure someone can think of a better name for it than that) to this forum. What do I mean by that? I mean a new Joinable Group created specifically for the purpose of having mature debates/discussions about more controversial topics. Now, since this would be a Joinable Group, the members that are allowed access can be regulated. There could be a set age limit that you must be older than in order to join, or perhaps you could be approved to join in you're proven yourself mature enough, or a combination of the two. And, of course, if someone is causing trouble in the group, they can be warned, and if they continue to cause trouble, they can be banned from the group. It would work out very nicely, and it would give the people here who want to talk about deeper topics a chance to do so. Besides, it's not like we don't already have discussions like that here, because we do. Lately, controversial topics such as religion and sexuality have been popping up more frequently, and there are many members here who have proven that they can handle these topics and discuss them maturely. While I agree that some topics may not be suitable for public forums, a regulated group of older, more mature members shouldn't have a problem with topics such as religion, politics, sexuality, and other such things. The discussions would be hidden from the younger members and the troublemakers, so there would be no problems. So, who's with me? Would you like to see such an addition to these forums?


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 16, 2010)

Only problem is a lot of people lie about their age, and those who are old enough and are too immature will throw a fit because they can't join.

But I like the idea, and am for it.


----------



## Nigel (May 16, 2010)

Is there any such thing as mature on TBT?


----------



## Jake (May 16, 2010)

Nigel said:
			
		

> Is there any such thing as mature on TBT?


I lol'd.

But srsly, if I was Admin i'd just make a sub in Brewsters.


----------



## pielover6 (May 16, 2010)

I think this would be a nice idea.  But what exactly is the age limit?  I wouldn't join, but there are younger people that happen to be quite mature.


----------



## Colour Bandit (May 16, 2010)

I think its a good idea, even if I might be too young to join I still think its a good idea, some people can be mature enough to talk about these things, so it must be annoying when someone immature spams the topic, so yeah, I vote yes.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 16, 2010)

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> Only problem is a lot of people lie about their age, and those who are old enough and are too immature will throw a fit because they can't join.
> 
> But I like the idea, and am for it.


People can lie about their age, yes, but I think it's safe to assume that those type of people aren't really the mature type, so it would be easy to pick them out. Besides, even if you say you're old enough (regardless if it's true or not), if you can't handle mature discussions, then you're going to be kicked out of the group, anyway.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 16, 2010)

pielover6 said:
			
		

> I think this would be a nice idea.  But what exactly is the age limit?  I wouldn't join, but there are younger people that happen to be quite mature.


Not sure, the staff would have to decide that should they choose to make such a group.


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Professor Gallows said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess that's fair enough.

I would like to see some serious topics without some idiot coming in and trying to prove a point by using caps lock and an excessive amount of exclamation marks.
But yes, like you said the ones could be picked out easily if they do something stupid.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 16, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> Nigel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why Brewster's? Then none of the intelligent posts would count towards you post count. Brewster's is for the exact _opposite_ of what I'm asking for, lol. A Joinable Group would be the best way to go. A Joinable Group is basically a forum with moderated entry, so it's perfect for this.


----------



## Jake (May 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Team Rocket is like 2 months old and is basicly dead... So that's why. It would jsut go to waste


----------



## Josh (May 16, 2010)

I agree with this, I mean every time we discuss about something, Someone comes and ruins it and makes the topic get locked.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 16, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Team Rocket was bound for failure from the start. If they would have made it more known by making an announcement for it, and if they would've called it "TBT Pok


----------



## Trundle (May 16, 2010)

Fair idea, yet you should give a chance for those who want a chance. If they can't handle, or something "immature" they would be kicked out.


----------



## Mino (May 16, 2010)

Nigel said:
			
		

> Is there any such thing as mature on TBT?


Oh hey, thanks for your pointless comment.  Perhaps you could contribute and work to remedy that?

I voted no, seems rather unnecessary and elitist.


----------



## SamXX (May 16, 2010)

I'd love to see one but personally I don't think it should be judged on age but more maturity because you can get 13/14 year olds who act more maturely than 18/19 year olds.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 16, 2010)

I'd be up for one, but I'd rather have the group leader someone who isn't one-sided, maybe neutral, to certain members and topics.


----------



## Metal_Sonic007 (May 16, 2010)

Interesting idea if all the bugs were worked out yeah i'm with ya it be nice to have a intelligent conversation without worry of spamers popping up ruining it.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 16, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Nigel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is it elitist? And it's the only way we'll get to talk about topics banned from the public forums.


----------



## NikoKing (May 16, 2010)

I agree.  Another one of the forums I went to had a mature discussion sub-forum and it worked out well.  It would be nice to actually have a mature discussion around here for once  .


----------



## Ciaran (May 16, 2010)

People who get left out will get angry...

Someone among them will become their leader and they will revolt.

TBT will burn. 




I clicked yes.


----------



## Numner (May 16, 2010)

I've been wanting it for a while.

Even if I don't seem the most mature person in the world some times it's nice to read and not have it utterly ruined by... people.


----------



## Rawburt (May 16, 2010)

Voted no, don't see this working out too well.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (May 16, 2010)

My opinion used to differ, but I think it's impossible to discuss religion and/or politics without it turning into a total flame war.


----------



## Miranda (May 16, 2010)

I would love to see this happen on the forum, trust me I would. If I knew that people would take it seriously I'd be all over it right now, but I don't think people can. The proof comes from what goes on now on the forum, there are too many people who ruin it now, and they would ruin that section as well. Maybe if the forum starts showing an interest now on the board and proving to the staff they can handle this sort of thing, I would make it in a heartbeat. But that goes for everyone, prove you can handle it. Because right now, no one can.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 16, 2010)

Miranda said:
			
		

> I would love to see this happen on the forum, trust me I would. If I knew that people would take it seriously I'd be all over it right now, but I don't think people can. The proof comes from what goes on now on the forum, there are too many people who ruin it now, and they would ruin that section as well. Maybe if the forum starts showing an interest now on the board and proving to the staff they can handle this sort of thing, I would make it in a heartbeat. But that goes for everyone, prove you can handle it. Because right now, no one can.


But that's the who reason why I suggested this. I _know_ some people ruin it for others. That's why only people who have proven that they can handle such discussions in a mature manner would have access to the group, eliminating any such problem.


----------



## Miranda (May 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah but no one even comes to mind to me that could handle that.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 16, 2010)

Miranda said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Surely you're joking, right? Me, Andy, Mega, Mino, Sporge... There are lots of us here.


----------



## Gnome (May 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is exactly why she didn't think of anyone. Because they'd be like "Are you kidding me? I'm really mature I deserve to be in this group."


----------



## Tyeforce (May 16, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What? I don't understand what you're trying to say. There are members here who have proven that they can handle such topics in a mature manner. There's no denying that.


----------



## Gnome (May 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And then there's the members that _think_ they deserve it when they really don't.

I'm not saying it towards you just members in general.


----------



## AndyB (May 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> What? I don't understand what you're trying to say. There are members here who have proven that they can handle such topics in a mature manner. There's no denying that.


That may well be the case, that said members have proven their worth in a mature setting. But evenso, I still say no to such boards, threads etc.


----------



## Miranda (May 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So an entire section for what 5 people? Yep, sounds totally awesome and doable... It's not gonna happen. See you're already arguing now with me because I said no, that's not proving you can handle a section like that.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 16, 2010)

Miranda said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just listed the first five people I could think of. I wasn't saying that there are _only_ five of us. >_> We could at least try it and see how it goes, instead of being completely negative about it before we even give it a chance.

And, yes, I'm arguing with you. Not in a bad way, though. The word "argue" has such a negative connotation to it for no reason at all. There can be good arguments. What is a debate, anyway? It's an argument. Discussing a certain topic with different viewpoints. There's nothing wrong about that, as long as there's no flaming involved.


----------



## Rawburt (May 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No means no Tye. The best you can do is try to prove her wrong.


----------



## Mino (May 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is it elitist?  Well, I suppose this group wouldn't be, you know, the rulers of TBT, but I just think it's not the type of thing we need.  We've had Sages in the past, and I see no reason to revive that system.

Also, I beg to differ.  This is not the _only_ way we'll be able to have mature discussions, on "banned" topics or any others.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 16, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All we simply have to do is report the flame/spammy post. It's not too hard.


----------



## AndyB (May 16, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That goes with what Miranda said then, nobody can really handle it.


----------



## Smugleaf (May 16, 2010)

Erm, if this WAS made, (which I don't think will happen, judging by the responses), I wouldn't be allowed to join. Amirite?
As hard as it is to believe, I have a mature side. I just don't show it around other people much.


----------



## Jasonnman (May 16, 2010)

i like the idea but seriously, half of TBT are way too imature

i remember one time when someone made an account called Carl Fredricksen, and his post's were so annoying


----------



## Numner (May 16, 2010)

Jasonnman said:
			
		

> i like the idea but seriously, half of TBT are way too imature
> 
> i remember one time when someone made an account called Carl Fredricksen, and his post's were so annoying


Well the guy is annoying in general.


----------



## Jman (May 16, 2010)

Everyone would want to be in the group, which would defeat the purpose.. And then the people who don't get in it will all whine like mad.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 16, 2010)

Jman said:
			
		

> Everyone would want to be in the group, which would defeat the purpose.. And then the people who don't get in it will all whine like mad.


Happens already. That'd be nothing new.


----------



## Jake (May 17, 2010)

I actually have thought over this and decided it could be a good idea. But the age thing is easily over-ruled by a lie. So personally I think you need atleast 2,000-2,500 posts. Thus you can be proved mature?


----------



## Yokie (May 17, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> I actually have thought over this and decided it could be a good idea. But the age thing is easily over-ruled by a lie. So personally I think you need atleast 2,000-2,500 posts. Thus you can be proved mature?


._.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 17, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> I actually have thought over this and decided it could be a good idea. But the age thing is easily over-ruled by a lie. So personally I think you need atleast 2,000-2,500 posts. Thus you can be proved mature?


Uh, was that sarcasm...<small>I hope.</small>


----------



## Nigel (May 17, 2010)

Maybe if you guys can proof you can be mature for a while, and there are no reports against a lot of you, we can make an invite only group.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 17, 2010)

Nigel said:
			
		

> Maybe if you guys can proof you can be mature for a while, and there are no reports against a lot of you, we can make an invite only group.


And that would not be through post count.

Sidenote: You're CloysterMan?


----------



## AndyB (May 17, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> So personally I think you need atleast 2,000-2,500 posts. Thus you can be proved mature?


Post counts do not prove maturity. 

Also, it's funny how an admin says one thing, then a mod comes along and says something completely different.


----------



## Pear (May 17, 2010)

Yeah. We can hardly have a topic related in any way to religion or politics before it becomes a debate. It would be nice to have one place to contain discussion, so it didn't spill out into all other topics.


----------



## Jas0n (May 17, 2010)

Not a single person on this forum would be allowed in the mature board, so there's no point to it.

EDIT: Okay, maybe 1-2 people, but still ;P


----------



## Nixie (May 17, 2010)

Finally, a place where I can drop my immature and fun act to talk about topics that are meaningful to life... I like the plan! : )


----------



## Yokie (May 17, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Not a single person on this forum would be allowed in the mature board, so there's no point to it.
> 
> EDIT: Okay, maybe 1-2 people, but still ;P


I lol'd.

And it's true. XD


----------



## Tyeforce (May 17, 2010)

What I don't understand is that the staff won't even give it a _chance_, even though the poll clearly shows that there is a lot of demand for it. What could be lost from just _trying it out_? Absolutely nothing. And it'd actually be doing something _new_ around here for once.


----------



## AndyB (May 17, 2010)

It's not new though, that's what you are missing. It's been tried and tested before.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 17, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> It's not new though, that's what you are missing. It's been tried and tested before.


How so?


----------



## AndyB (May 17, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Similar things like this have been done before, with boards and general threads.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 17, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Similar_ things. But was there ever a regulated Joinable Group like this?


----------



## Trundle (May 17, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd say they should just start it up already, see if they can actually handle it, and if certain people can, they can stay, if the rest can't, they can't stay.
Yet, everyone should still have a chance, so it'd be messy at the beginning. >_<


----------



## Jas0n (May 17, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> What I don't understand is that the staff won't even give it a _chance_, even though the poll clearly shows that there is a lot of demand for it. What could be lost from just _trying it out_? Absolutely nothing. And it'd actually be doing something _new_ around here for once.


Because unlike you, the staff can spot a failure before it happens.

Not only would it cause aggression on the forum because of the people complaining about not being in the group but the people that are in it would think they're better than all the others. Oh and then there's the fact that the people in the group wouldn't be able to keep "mature", especially if you was in it, Mr. Tye.

Not to mention the fact there would have to be people to decide who's "mature" and who's not, mature can mean a lot of different things depending on your views.


----------



## AndyB (May 17, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The whole Sage rank was based off this, it's all there really.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 17, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The staff aren't psychic, they can't tell the future. It could very well be a success, but we'll never know if we don't try. And you have no idea whether people will stay mature in the board or not. I don't know why you pick me out, because I'm very capable of being mature. While I don't always act mature 100% of the time (you gotta have some fun _sometimes_), that's what the public forums are for. You're acting as if, if we make this group, then the rest of the forums won't exist. No, this group will only be for more touchy, controversial topics to be discussed in a mature manner. And it would be very easy to regulate. We could let anyone in the group, so long as they're not a flat out troublemaker or clearly immature, and let them prove themselves in the group. If they can't handle it, then out they go. Simple as that.


----------



## Ciaran (May 17, 2010)

This thread is a testament as to why the group wouldn't work...


----------



## Tyeforce (May 17, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wasn't around when we had the Sage rank, but if I understand correctly, they were based on the Sage rank of NSider, were they not? And NSider Sages were just members that have been around for a long time or had many posts, right? Obviously, the majority of them would tend to be more mature, but there was no exclusive board for the discussion of more serious topics, was there? Point is, this may be similar to Sages, but it in no way _is_ Sages. There's no reason why we can't give it a shot and see how it goes, and it may end up being a big success.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 17, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> This thread is a testament as to why the group wouldn't work...


If anything, it's just more proof why it's needed. We're having a debate, and debates happen quite a lot here. And we should have a place where we can debate more controversial topics, too.


----------



## Trundle (May 17, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, it's the mature, and immature here in this topic. So you can't use this topic to say.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 17, 2010)

MrMr said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But the group wouldn't have immature members in it, or at least they wouldn't act immature in the group, even if they have an immature side to them (but also a mature side), because if they're being immature in the group, they'll be removed from it.


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 17, 2010)

I can see how a lot of people are thinking this won't work, but you never know until you try.

All this is, *ALL* it is, is a place where people can post serious topics and not have some immature kid come in and completely derail the topic or worse, cause an unneeded fight. There is no exclusive benefits to it other than if you can't prove you're mature enough then you can't join. Simple as that.
I can see a lot of potential in serious topics on this board, but with all the little kids on here they can't go anywhere because they can't handle it, and a private section where we could post these topics out of the eyes of these kids would be great.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 17, 2010)

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> I can see how a lot of people are thinking this won't work, but you never know until you try.
> 
> All this is, *ALL* it is, is a place where people can post serious topics and not have some immature kid come in and completely derail the topic or worse, cause an unneeded fight. There is no exclusive benefits to it other than if you can't prove you're mature enough then you can't join. Simple as that.
> I can see a lot of potential in serious topics on this board, but with all the little kids on here they can't go anywhere because they can't handle it, and a private section where we could post these topics out of the eyes of these kids would be great.


Exactly. We're not allowed to talk about a lot of topics because they may not be appropriate for the many younger members here, and then there are the immature members who ruin the discussion of mature topics that _are_ allowed. This group will be isolated from both, so there wouldn't be any problems. No special titles or perks like Sages, just a place for mature discussion to be held.


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 17, 2010)

Also, I'm not sure who said it but someone mentioned that this would be pointless and we should just report the bad stuff.

So by that logic, we should just report something bad and then wait for it to be dealt with instead of having a place where it would already prevent such a thing from happening. Furthermore, there are far more than 5-10 people who are mature enough to handle this sort of thing.


----------



## Jrrj15 (May 17, 2010)

No I think this is a really bad idea...
This forum was specifically made for animal crossing and now people are posting lots of stuff thats not animal crossing and thats fine but the topic should at least be about video games becuase it is like 1 of the top nintendo forums right??? (Or something like that) Anyways we should not be getting off in to stuff like (Just an example) "What do you think people should do about the guns" (Lol idk) the point is this forum was made for video games not random debates or stuff....


----------



## Tyeforce (May 17, 2010)

Jrrj15 said:
			
		

> No I think this is a really bad idea...
> This forum was specifically made for animal crossing and now people are posting lots of stuff thats not animal crossing and thats fine but the topic should at least be about video games becuase it is like 1 of the top nintendo forums right??? (Or something like that) Anyways we should not be getting off in to stuff like (Just an example) "What do you think people should do about the guns" (Lol idk) the point is this forum was made for video games not random debates or stuff....


But the whole point of it is that it would be _separate_ from the rest of the forum. Besides, people are going to talk about topics other than Animal Crossing regardless. We should at least have a place where they can discuss more serious topics.


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 17, 2010)

Jrrj15 said:
			
		

> No I think this is a really bad idea...
> This forum was specifically made for animal crossing and now people are posting lots of stuff thats not animal crossing and thats fine but the topic should at least be about video games becuase it is like 1 of the top nintendo forums right??? (Or something like that) Anyways we should not be getting off in to stuff like (Just an example) "What do you think people should do about the guns" (Lol idk) the point is this forum was made for video games not random debates or stuff....


Which is exactly the reason why we should separate the more mature topics from the ones involving AC and other video games. It's a fantastic idea, and not everyone still plays AC on this board.


----------



## Mino (May 17, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NSider Sage candidates were chosen by the administration, and they had to write a review of a game and were then accepted, if I remember correctly.  By the end of NSider I'm pretty sure quite a few of us were Sages (I was not among them, but I believe Bulerias and Jeremy both were.)

I don't necessarily reject to this idea, I just don't think it can be fairly implemented on this site.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 17, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We could at least try, can't we? Don't be so negative about it, be optimistic that it might be a success.


----------



## Josh (May 17, 2010)

Jrrj15 said:
			
		

> No I think this is a really bad idea...
> This forum was specifically made for animal crossing and now people are posting lots of stuff thats not animal crossing and thats fine but the topic should at least be about video games becuase it is like 1 of the top nintendo forums right??? (Or something like that) Anyways we should not be getting off in to stuff like (Just an example) "What do you think people should do about the guns" (Lol idk) the point is this forum was made for video games not random debates or stuff....


If this was 100% ACCF/Nintendo this forums would be empty.


----------



## Jas0n (May 17, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> I don't necessarily reject to this idea, I just don't think it can be fairly implemented on this site.


This is my point exactly. The idea is good, but there is no possible way it would work on TBT.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 17, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can't possibly know that until the idea is tried. >_>


----------



## Smugleaf (May 17, 2010)

I support this as long as anyone can join (within reason, ex. trolls wouldn't be allowed) but they just get kicked if they aren't mature. Therefore I could join. >_>


----------



## Tyeforce (May 17, 2010)

'04 Nostalgia said:
			
		

> I support this as long as anyone can join (within reason, ex. trolls wouldn't be allowed) but they just get kicked if they aren't mature. Therefore I could join. >_>


That's probably the best way to go about it.


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 17, 2010)

'04 Nostalgia said:
			
		

> I support this as long as anyone can join (within reason, ex. trolls wouldn't be allowed) but they just get kicked if they aren't mature. Therefore I could join. >_>


What it means is, anyone can join, but if you do something immature and ruin it for everyone, then you're kicked out.


----------



## Smugleaf (May 17, 2010)

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> '04 Nostalgia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Were you translating or..?


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 17, 2010)

'04 Nostalgia said:
			
		

> Professor Gallows said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm agreeing, just putting it in literal terms.


----------



## Marcus (May 17, 2010)

Sounds good, might give me a reason to carry on checking this place out every now and then.


----------



## Smugleaf (May 17, 2010)

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> '04 Nostalgia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright.


----------



## Jas0n (May 17, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You keep saying to try it, yet you've not given reasons why it would work, unlike the others who have given reasons why it wouldn't.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 17, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This whole thread is full of reasons why it would work and why it's worth trying. >_>


----------



## Trundle (May 17, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, considering that in my topic people are doing opposite of being mature, it would be the percentage of TBT that can't handle it.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 17, 2010)

All in favor say "no."
wut?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 17, 2010)

MrMr said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your topic was ultimately unnecessary. Thus, it's a bad example.


----------



## David (May 17, 2010)

i lied about my age, im actually a 47 year old man.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (May 17, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> i lied about my age, im actually a 47 year old man.


Well, since everyone feels like revealing secrets, I have something to admit as well!

I'M GAY FOR ANDY!


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 17, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not a secret. We've known for a while now, man.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (May 17, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously..?

*censored.2.0*.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 17, 2010)

Yes, this would be so great.

But I don't know if I would be let in. ;_;


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 17, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, Fabio. I thought you knew...


----------



## Gnome (May 17, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And we all know Al is gay for... Bob


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 17, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, let's get this _straight_. You seem to have a _confused_ perspective here. You're gay for Garrett, I'm gay for Brandon (Thunderstruck), and Rob is gay for Professor Gallows.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 17, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And here I thought he was against bestiality! I guess he just likes fish, lol.


----------



## Gnome (May 17, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wat. I hate Garrett.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 17, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fine, you can be gay for David.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 17, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol u mad? xD lol


----------



## AndyB (May 17, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny how you're so negative about gays, yet you'll pair somebody up. Albeit a joke perhaps, it's still going against what you're saying elsewhere.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 17, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He doesn't hate being gay or gay people, he just doesn't like what they "do." =p

Oops didn't notice you said "negative."


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 17, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A joke's a joke. It's like I'm going to hunt Brandon down and have a relationship with him.


----------



## Numner (May 17, 2010)

And funny how it went from "Let's have a mature discussion group" to

"Well fine, if you don't like him you're gay for David."


----------



## AndyB (May 17, 2010)

iFly said:
			
		

> And funny how it went from "Let's have a mature discussion group" to
> 
> "Well fine, if you don't like him you're gay for David."


Due to the combined efforts of Tye and Bacon.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 17, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, this thread was going to hell either way.


----------



## Numner (May 17, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So let's speed it up!

Because if you're gonna die you might as well die right now, right?


----------



## Micah (May 17, 2010)

Acting mature and actually being mature are two totally different things.

Acting mature is the ability to be serious when needed. Being mature is being able to handle difficult things (and arguments) in a mature manner, while being serious when needed.


And if this forum could _ever_ work, members would have to keep an open mind. No "I'm right. You're wrong" mentality. If you wanted to join the board you would have to keep your thoughts and opinions open. It's easy enough to say, but doing it is another matter entirely.

I vote no.


----------



## AndyB (May 17, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's besides the point, Tye was asking something quite serious. Ok, it got turned down by the staff pretty quickly.
Whereas you come in with your BS recently. 
Just because a thread is doomed, doesn't mean you should just act the fool anyway. That furthermore proves why we can't have boards for mature discussions.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 17, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay Mr. Perfect. 
Because you're never immature. Never. And I wasn't the one to start the BS anyways. And I recall you've acted the fool in threads before.


----------



## Micah (May 17, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Acting mature and actually being mature are two totally different things.
> 
> Acting mature is the ability to be serious when needed. Being mature is being able to handle difficult things (and arguments) in a mature manner, while being serious when needed.
> 
> ...


Bump.

(C'mon guys, can't we all stop arguing?)


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 17, 2010)

Just lock the thread. Topic Discussed and whatnot.


----------



## AndyB (May 17, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So?! I'm not saying I haven't. And again, it's regardless as to who started it, you continued with it. 
What I'm saying is there is a time and a place for such things, but in the thread in which you're asking for a mature board? Doesn't end well for the answer most seem to want.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 17, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So? 1) The problem was solved, so there was no reason to continue a thread which should have been closed pages ago. 2) If it's already turned down and apparently, we're not mature enough, why not just be what they make us out to be?


----------



## Rawburt (May 17, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Someone says we act like savages, so we should act like savages?

I don't see the logic of that.


----------



## Tyler (May 18, 2010)

The staff has considered doing this many times; however, I don't think anything like this will be happening anytime soon.


----------

